# Toronto Gal -- so what type of Ushanka do you have?



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I threw a tickler out on another post but you must not have seen it.

Anyway, as we are now approaching winter, I am starting to gather up my warm clothing. 
I guess about 5-6 years ago, I stumbled onto a Russian ushanka somewhere and immediately realized that this is probably the warmest headgear in the world. I went home and ordered two -- one for me and one for my wife.

As I am an old submariner, I just had to have the same hat as Captain Ramius in "Hunt For Red October"









So, this is the hat I bought --it is made from genuine mouton
http://www.ushanka.com/media/thumbnails/marko-ramius-hat_600.jpg

Here is the one I bought for my wife, made from rabbit
http://www.furhatworld.com/images_wm/large/Rabbit_Full_Fur_Russian_Ushanka_Hat_Brown_4412.jpg

Now I know that any self respecting Cossack is going to own one of these -- so what kind do you have? (I am thinking you probably have several -- perhaps mink or even silver fox?)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha Sorry I missed your post 

I have one made from sheep, identical to this one, minus the revolutionary star haha









I still prefer the Kozak sheep Winter hats but everyone makes fun of me when I wear one and Toronto is not cold enough to wear one, here's a hat similar to what I like wearing when I visit Omsk (Siberian city with lots of family members).


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's an example of the hats our men wear back home, mostly sheep-skin but some from bear.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

My wife also has a nice Alpaca hat that looks exactly like this image:









She wears this hat during cold but not bitter cold weather. When it gets bitter cold, we switch to the Ushankas.

Anyway, Alpaca wool is amazing. Used also for really nice sweaters, mittens, socks, etc.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Here's an example of the hats our men wear back home, mostly sheep-skin but some from bear.


WOW! that is cool


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kozaks traditionally wear sheep, lots of sheep-hearding in my culture


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> WOW! that is cool


These guys can party


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Here's an example of the hats our men wear back home, mostly sheep-skin but some from bear.


I always thought that was their hair...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is the closest thing I have to a Ushanka hat, it is rabbit fur lined and called the Mad Bomber. Bought from Cabela's a year or two ago.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> I always thought that was their hair...


haha definitely NOT!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> haha definitely NOT!


That is reflective of a culture where ........... *men were men, and the women were damn glad of it!*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> That is reflective of a culture where ........... *men were men, and the women were damn glad of it!*


Thank you for saying that, wholehearted bullseye, still are


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor and I each have a "mad bomber" hat. It is the second warmest hat I have ever owned. The warmest hat I discovered by accident is a really cheap Santa hat I bought at a drugstore.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Inor and I each have a "mad bomber" hat. It is the second warmest hat I have ever owned. The warmest hat I discovered by accident is a really cheap Santa hat I bought at a drugstore.


I will look up mad bomber


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a Russian style hat that was sent to me by my aunt. I was told her husband got it on a base in California. I guess they couldn't come up with a valid use for it in the desert so they sent it to me?

I loved that movie more than I loved my first wife.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

James m said:


> I loved that movie more than I loved my first wife.


I guess you are talking The Hunt For Red October?

I PARTICULARLY love that movie because my old submarine ... The USS Blueback .... was featured in the movie. All the scenes that supposedly are the USS Dallas, were actually filmed from my sub. Even the famous broach scene:









They used the Blueback because to the public she resembles the newer fast attacks, what with the tear-drop hull. The Blueback though was actually THE last diesel sub in our Navy. She had two sister ships -- the Bonefish and the Barbel. On battery, these three subs were extremely quiet and used extensively for recon missions. Today, the Blueback resides in Portland, Ore as a floating museum.
'


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

James m said:


> I have a Russian style hat that was sent to me by my aunt. I was told her husband got it on a base in California. I guess they couldn't come up with a valid use for it in the desert so they sent it to me?
> 
> I loved that movie more than I loved my first wife.


Which movie?


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

I guess after so much warm Kozak thing, TG has told on forums..I need to start dating a Kozak girl now..Atleast i can get sword-buckling personnel!! ::saber::
And i may end up eating fish and drinking Hot pepper vodka for first time in life!!
I'm open to all except Fidels!!


----------

